# Fuji Roubaix RC vs. Scattante R-660



## eeylon (Apr 12, 2007)

I've narrowed my search to these two bikes. They are 2006 models and the Fuji is $50 less expensive. Can anyone offer any advice on which is the better choice?


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

I just bought a Fuji Roubaix RC because it has a relatively short top tub and I have t-rex arms. I know the Scattante has a longer top tube.

I am very pleased with the Fuji frame. I've swapped out a couple of the components with other, almost new ones I have, but haven't taken it on a real ride yet. So far a couple of short rides have proved to be very enjoyable. The frame is light, stiff and responsive without feeling twitchy like my old bike.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

A buddy of mine rides a Fuji and loves it. I say go for the Fuji.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I say try both and go with which one fits you. The Fuji is a good bike but so is the Scattante. People dismiss it because of lack of snob appeal since it's an in-house brand. Heck even I did when I bought my Felt F55. The specs are good on the R660 and the price is great. Perfomance has good customer service from my experience and they stand behind their products. While I did buy a good bike, I still wonder if I made the right choice. However the Fuji has good specs as well so see which one fits you best and go with that one. There's my two cents.


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

Did you buy one? Pics of the build?


----------



## lafespark (Oct 25, 2007)

did you buy the scattante? if so, let me know your opinion thereof since I am very close to buying the same


----------

